# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تکمیل ظرفیتتتتتت

## مریان

سلام بچه ها تکمیل ظرفیت کیه و میشه بهش امید داشت؟ تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد بیشتر مد نظرمه !
من امسال دانشگاه نرفتم بنظرتون خوندن برای کنکور سال بعد رو شورو کنم یا منتظر تکمیل ظرفیت باشم
مهمتر از همهههههههه اینااااااااا اینه ک اقا جان تاریخ تکمیل ظرفیت کی هستتتتت؟

----------


## مریان

نیاز ب کمک فوری:/
 حالا بدبختانه همه کتابامم اهدا کردم باید کتاب بخرم ینی در همین حد تو گل گیر کردم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## مریان

کی اطلاع داره دوستان ؟

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_بستگی داره عزیز جان ممکنه امسال نزنه 
اصلا بچه ها چون از کنکور دیگه میترسن با توجه به کنکور امسال ممکنه همه بخوان برن و حتی فرصت ب ذخیره ها هم نرسه چه برسه بخوان تکمیل بزنن 
حالا بستگی داره امیدوارم ک بزنن  فعلا که ۱۹ ام جواب ذخیره ها میاد_

----------


## مریان

> _بستگی داره عزیز جان ممکنه امسال نزنه 
> اصلا بچه ها چون از کنکور دیگه میترسن با توجه به کنکور امسال ممکنه همه بخوان برن و حتی فرصت ب ذخیره ها هم نرسه چه برسه بخوان تکمیل بزنن 
> حالا بستگی داره امیدوارم ک بزنن  فعلا که ۱۹ ام جواب ذخیره ها میاد_


ای بابا امیدوارم ازاد تکمیل ظرفیت داشته باشه ینی هیچ تاریخی براش اعلام نمیکنن؟ ای بابا

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط مریان


ای بابا امیدوارم ازاد تکمیل ظرفیت داشته باشه ینی هیچ تاریخی براش اعلام نمیکنن؟ ای بابا


والا چی بگم  هنوز که اعلام‌نکردنچی بگم ،_

----------


## telma_alen

> کی اطلاع داره دوستان ؟


یه مشاور کنکور معروف اسمشم علیرضا اجرلو بود فکر کنم گفت که چون انتخاب رشته ازاد و سراسری با هم بوده به احتمال خیلی زیاد تکمیل ظرفیت برای سه رشته اول ندارن
برای بقیه ی پیرا ها چیزی نگفت
بنظرم شروع کن هرچی زودتر بهتر رودربایستی هم بزار کنار کتاباتو که پخش کرد جمع کن

----------


## mina_77

اگه ترازت بالای ۷۵۰۰ عه و خیلی خسته درس خوندنی منتظر بشین احتمال بالا تکمیل ظرفیت هست قبول هم میشی

در غیر این صورت شروع کن کمتر از یکسال مونده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## مریان

> یه مشاور کنکور معروف اسمشم علیرضا اجرلو بود فکر کنم گفت که چون انتخاب رشته ازاد و سراسری با هم بوده به احتمال خیلی زیاد تکمیل ظرفیت برای سه رشته اول ندارن
> برای بقیه ی پیرا ها چیزی نگفت
> بنظرم شروع کن هرچی زودتر بهتر رودربایستی هم بزار کنار کتاباتو که پخش کرد جمع کن


ای بابا ک اینطور ممنونم ک نظر دادی دوستم
نه نمیشه کتابامو پس بگیرم خیلی خجالت میکشم هم اینکه همینطوری دادم بهش حس میکنه بده دوباره برم بگم بهم پس بده  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## مریان

> اگه ترازت بالای ۷۵۰۰ عه و خیلی خسته درس خوندنی منتظر بشین احتمال بالا تکمیل ظرفیت هست قبول هم میشی
> 
> در غیر این صورت شروع کن کمتر از یکسال مونده


من خودم پیرا قبول شدم ولی نرفتم بهم دور بود گفتم بزارم تکمیل ظرفیت -_- پس برم واسه خرید کتاب -_-

----------


## M.Rمهندس

> من خودم پیرا قبول شدم ولی نرفتم بهم دور بود گفتم بزارم تکمیل ظرفیت -_- پس برم واسه خرید کتاب -_-


برو بسلامت احتیاط کن رسیدی اس بده یه جوری میگی بریم کتاب بخریم انگاری چیپس و پفکه ....
لنتی بحث ۲ ۳ میلیون پولههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مریان

> برو بسلامت احتیاط کن رسیدی اس بده یه جوری میگی بریم کتاب بخریم انگاری چیپس و پفکه ....
> لنتی بحث ۲ ۳ میلیون پولههههههههههههههههههههه


گفتم ک همرو اهدا کردم مجانی الانم مجبورم دیگه چ کاری میتونم کنم اخه بلاخره ک باید بخرم

----------


## M.Rمهندس

> گفتم ک همرو اهدا کردم مجانی الانم مجبورم دیگه چ کاری میتونم کنم اخه بلاخره ک باید بخرم


شما ک داندانپزشکی قبول شدید بازم میخای کنکور بدید؟

----------


## مریان

> شما ک داندانپزشکی قبول شدید بازم میخای کنکور بدید؟


بابا اون موقع ک اینجا ثبت نام کردم نوشتم * دندان پزشکی در اینده * ولی خب الان پرستاری قبول شدم

----------


## Suky98

پرستاری قبول شدی و میخوای نرییییییییییی
ای خداااااااااااااااا
یکی مثل من انقدر عشق پرستاری بود که  پرستاری زاهدانم نیووردم  بعد شما میخوای نری

راستش منم منتظر تکمیل ظرفیت ازادم ..........
کاش بزنن تکمیل ظرفیتو.......
مخصوصا برای پیرا پزشکی ها

----------


## مریان

> پرستاری قبول شدی و میخوای نرییییییییییی
> ای خداااااااااااااااا
> یکی مثل من انقدر عشق پرستاری بود که  پرستاری زاهدانم نیووردم  بعد شما میخوای نری
> 
> راستش منم منتظر تکمیل ظرفیت ازادم ..........
> کاش بزنن تکمیل ظرفیتو.......
> مخصوصا برای پیرا پزشکی ها


اخهههه خیلی بهم دووور بود  :Yahoo (2):  اره منم دلم میخواست منتظر تکمیل ظرفیت باشم ولی بیخیال شدم فعلا تا کتاب بخرم تو این مدت  :Yahoo (2): 
ایشالله همونی ک دوست داریو قبول شی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MMdibi

up

----------

